# What is worse? Plastic female adaptor, compression fitting or sharkbite?



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've seen all 3 not leak, hold up for a long period of time.

How could this be? 


Which is the lesser of the 3 evils? 


Submit your answer in the poll


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry, should have finished reading it first. FIP is way worse, shark bite is about the least worrysome


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's all Crap - Crap- Crappity Crap


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plastic female adapters are against UPC Code


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

On this post I have to assume we are talking water piping.

Now lets talk drainage ... copper to PVC/ABS transition 
I always use a copper FIP and a MIP plastic. When you MUST use a plastic FIP adapter. I always put a hose clamp around the threaded portion of the FIP Adapter.

On threaded PVC, CPVC and ABS. 

Always use a dope suitable for plastic ... And when running plastic to plastic with female threads CPVC -- no teflon tape unless rated for use with the product.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The poll question and the thread question are out of sync I too viewed it wrongly, I made the wrong vote.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

PVC female adapters are the worst by far. The only compression fittings I use are brasscraft anglestops and I don't have a problem with them. I very rarely use a sharkbite and only for a temporary repair so I haven't had a problem with them either. I have seen them used as a perm. fix where they've failed though. 

Hose clamps on the fip is the only way I'll use them. They're a last resort and as a service plumber I try to have at least one of every approved MacGuiver part on my truck, just in case.








Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, 


Everybody is voting for plastic female adaptors for best reliability. :whistling2:


Recount! 

Dammit is this site based out of florida? :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

For the best, I went with other.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

****ake, I read the question wrong, and voted for Palstic FIP. that is the worst of all of them.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Same here, I answered plastic FIP thinking it was for "worst". I hate those things, callbacks are all they are good for.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dunbar, you should maybe start a new poll.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i voted wrong too. veto my vote! plastic fe. adpts. SUCK!!!! :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I could edit the poll question to reflect the thread topic.

Na, start a new poll.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

All you pvc female adapter loving suckers should turn in your license.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I could edit the poll question to reflect the thread topic.
> 
> Na, start a new poll.


 


*Muwaaahaaaaahaaaahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!!! *


We're the only plumbers on the entire internet that just looooooooves plastic female adaptors. :clap::blush:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> *Muwaaahaaaaahaaaahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> We're the only plumbers on the entire internet that just looooooooves plastic female adaptors. :clap::blush:


Their great if you can sell them with NO warranty. :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Were plumbers, just like out in the field who read the directions anyways, we take it for granite we know what it's all about.

Dunbar should have posted a dam picture. :laughing:


----------



## plumbrsteve (Jan 16, 2010)

in defense of pl. f.i.p.s, just make sure they're tight enough, just keep tightening, compression secret is just hand tight, and when are they gonna make shark bites for galv. pipe?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use sch 80 FIPs and I've only ever had one leak (guy cranked it all the way down, bottomed the threads out)


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> *Muwaaahaaaaahaaaahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> We're the only plumbers on the entire internet that just looooooooves plastic female adaptors. :clap::blush:


 Awesome new avatar Dunbar!......:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> On this post I have to assume we are talking water piping.
> 
> Now lets talk drainage ... copper to PVC/ABS transition
> I always use a copper FIP and a MIP plastic. When you MUST use a plastic FIP adapter. I always put a hose clamp around the threaded portion of the FIP Adapter.
> ...


Good point but what else is acceptable on CPVC other than Teffy tape?

I did a job 10 yrs ago (over the Christmas/New Years break 2000) for a repipe of all the pool piping in a local large chain hotel. It was 2" copper supply with a decent RPZ BFP and then all sched 80 CPVC after that. It seems that the mfgr (Ipex) clearly stated that all threaded joints would be sealed with teflon tape (and they gave a spec. the stuff was about $5/roll then). All the FIP's were bound with SS bands.

Hmmm, 10 years. I should try and get up there to take pictures or something.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Out off that list I would agree that the standard PVC FIP adaptor is the worst. I use ones like this w/ the ss band and have never had any issues, made by Spears.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Who sells those ESP? Fergi?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I cant remember the last time i used a female plastic adapter for anything other than a cleanout on a drain line. On water its out the question.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

THE SCH 80 (grey fitting) always worked for me


----------



## LAP (Jan 31, 2010)

The only time I use a female on PVC is a tap busing inside of a coupling. Never had any trouble with them cracking. The coupling gives it a good protection from the stress but then I don't over torque the things either I'm sure you could over do it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

^^ if i have to use a female I do it that way too.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> Who sells those ESP? Fergi?


Used to get them at Hughes, but they became greedy and started to charge to many$$$, so I got Ferguson in Tarpon Springs to get them now. They never saw them before so I left one with them to help sales. I have been using them for years.











Spears 3/4" Product # 435-007SR
Spears 1" # 435-010SR


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

One of the guys i work with forgot to solder a 1/2" copper fitting once. It held watertight for about a month. Don't ask me how. :blink:

Before my time anyway, but i'm sure he made a hell of a mess when it finally blew.


----------

